# Sound Card driver help - YAMAHA YMF724B-v



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have tried it many times,
please can u tell me where i can find the sound card drivers for my c for win 98?
I would appreciate immediate help.
thanking all who cared to listen.  

*Title edited for more relevance.
Edit: Sourabh


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 19, 2005)

See here:

*www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/lsi/us/support/downloads.html

Download the drivers for YMF724 from this link, it should work.


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 19, 2005)

Try www.driverguide.com. It requires free registration to download drivers. I found some small variation of the soundcard that you specify (including YMF724F-V and just YMF724) but one of them will hopefully work.

Arun


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

thank u soooo much,AcceleratorX
I m downloading it,
let's hope it works,
But how did u manage to find it soo fast?
I took atleast 5 hours on google,yahoo for this but could't find it.
thank u


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

thank u Arun for ur help,
But I hav already tried that and it doesn't work.
Right now I am downloading it from AcceleratorX's link,
Keeping fingers crossed,I hope it works,


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have downloaded it and opened the program.
Still it doesn't work!!


----------

